# Bob Beers February show...



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Of you guys that have been to his February shows, can you give me an idea of how busy it is? I'm considering getting a vendor table and it's a hike for me to get there/ Will it be worth the trip?

Dan


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Dan,

Below is the schedule Bob Beers Posted. Your individual sales should be excellent but more important you will be able to meet most of the big show dealers and these contact could make quite a distribution network for the future

Roger Corrie

February 5th, 2006
SUPER BOWL Sunday
always our biggest and best show of the year.....almost vendor booked already.

April 23rd, 2006
Spring Show
(booked a week before the Ohio Show)

July 30th, 2006
SummerSlotFest
(possibly racing and a Ford/Aurora Winners Reunion)

October 15th, 2006
Fall-For-Slots

December 10th, 2006
HO-liday Slot Show


Regards,

Bob Beers
PO Box 255
Monroe, CT 06468

Website - http://pages.cthome.net/mr_aurora/
cell - (203) 804-2455


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

It is usually the busiest one of the year. Tables sell out quickly. I have mine reserved.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I guess I repeated what Roger posted.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bobs shows are great, but I like the Parsippany, NJ shows, because it's closer to me, no NY traffic, and most of the same guys are there. great bunch of people.
It would be neat to meet ya Dan, make sure you fill us in on if your going, I may make the trek to NY just to say hi and grab a couple more cars.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I'd say it would be worth it...*

IMHO... This is perhaps the largest/best show within reasonable striking distance for us "Yankees" up in the northeast. I've heard of nothing better happening north of where I live. The Super Sunday show in particular, is one I rarely miss even in questionable weather conditions. I am one of those "like to hold one first" type of guys. My yearly HO budget is often spent at this event alone. For me it's one stop shopping. There is a serious lack of HO outlets up here where I am (FFLD County CT) approx 1-1/2 hours north of the show. I for one really hope you can make it. Give Bob Beers a shout and in light of your distance to travel there, perhaps he can lend some deeper insight on this particular event (how many tables have signed up this time, who'll be there, how do guys do, etc.). I've always had a great time and found the sellers to be a good bunch of guys. tjd :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Of the shows I've been to (Philly, Essex MD, and Bob's LI shows) I've done best as a buyer at Bob's Superbowl show. HUGE turnout, both buyers and vendors. Hoping to do it again this year...

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I hope to see you Rick.


----------



## Midyear (Jul 7, 2000)

Hey all,
I'll have a table at the Super bowl Sunday show. South West corner of the room. Come by and say hello.
Doug


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> HUGE turnout, both buyers and vendors


How huge is this show? Compared to say Richfield, Chicago, and Detroit?

Will travel for slot cars...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

okay, it was my quote, but i'm not really qualified to answer that one... never been to any shows other than Philly, Essex, and LI...

--rick


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

I was thinking of driving 3hrs from upstate NY to this show.... How many vendors are there usually?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Slot car shows are getting fewer and further between. The size of the show just makes it a little more likely that you'll find something that you've been looking for. But it comes down to the right kind of vendors being there. Any show that Bob Beers is at or organizes is sure to have some top notch vendors with collectibles you won't easily find anywhere else. There's bound to be some newer products too, with great deals to be had. 

Shows are very exciting because you just never know what's going to be there hiding in plain sight. Being able to see it there, pick it up, and make an offer on it right there on the spot is a thrill. I've made some great deals at shows, and they must have been equally good for the seller because they always came with a hearty "thank you" when the transaction was completed. 

And yeah, you actually get to deal with "people," real people as opposed to seller ids and email addresses. If you can get to a show with a reasonable amount of driving, don't think twice, just go.


----------

